# Rain is really coming down!



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow!  I put the boy down for a nap (noting that it's almost as dark as night outside) and the next thing I know, the winds are blowing hard and it's POURING outside!  WOW!  Not taking the kids out in that today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

check out the intellicast radar..Connecticut is going to get slammed..we must have received about 2 inches of rain this morning here in PA but now is ending with just scattered showers..I've never seen it as dark as it was at 9:30AM


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy crap! :-o


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Just waiting for you folks in the Central part of CT to be done with it and kick it over to us in the Eastern part.  Feels almost as calm and sticky here right now as Saturday PM just before what was left of Hanna came through.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

glad i am working from home today...


----------



## hiroto (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like we are going to get hit pretty hard during the evening commute home here in Eastern MA.  Yikes.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

I pretty much have the line of red and yellow that's working its way across the greater Hartford area to get to my office just in time to head out the door for lunch


----------



## UnaBonger (Sep 9, 2008)

Waterbury, CT area just got pounded and it looks like another band is on the way. Should make for an interesting lunch break


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 9, 2008)

dewpoint and temperature just dropped about 5-8 degrees in about 30 minutes...pretty nice now not as humid.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2008)

The front just got to Newport, RI. All the lights in the parking lot just came on! If this keeps up, I may have to mow my lawn for the third time this summer!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Officially 1.51 inches of rain here today..on top of the 2+ inches that fell Saturday...I bet the snowmaking ponds are full..


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2008)

talk to me when you see snow 

getting tired of the rain, not for it's benefits, but all the damn mushrooms I've had to pick.  they sure get pungent!


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

billski said:


> talk to me when you see snow
> 
> getting tired of the rain, not for it's benefits, but all the damn mushrooms I've had to pick. they sure get pungent!


 
And just what are you doin' with those mushrooms? :-o


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> And just what are you doin' with those mushrooms? :-o



shush, this is a family forum! 

some things are better left unspoken.:-o


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

billski said:


> shush, this is a family forum!
> 
> some things are better left unspoken.:-o


 
Ok Alice! The rabbit hole is over there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

billski said:


> talk to me when you see snow
> 
> getting tired of the rain, not for it's benefits, but all the damn mushrooms I've had to pick.  they sure get pungent!



mmmmm mushrooms..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok Alice! The rabbit hole is over there.



ahahahahaha...


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 12, 2008)

Raining pretty good up here-- has been most of the day. Good weather for the geese up here and blueberries down south.


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2008)

Snowing pretty hard right now.  About 2" per hour., We've had about 30" so far.  Drifts are halfway up the house, I can't open the back door anymore.  Only way out of town is by snow machine right now.  Looks like the skiing will be great at sunrise, all pow shots, no packed snow.  I heard they don't have fuel for the snow cats, so we'll have to earn our turns. 

Forecast is for another two days of snow.  Fear of avalanche is real now.  So I'll take my transponder with me when I head out in the morning.  Sorry you won't be making first tracks with me.  I'll be thinking of you all!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

billski said:


> Snowing pretty hard right now.  About 2" per hour., We've had about 30" so far.  Drifts are halfway up the house, I can't open the back door anymore.  Only way out of town is by snow machine right now.  Looks like the skiing will be great at sunrise, all pow shots, no packed snow.  I heard they don't have fuel for the snow cats, so we'll have to earn our turns.
> 
> Forecast is for another two days of snow.  Fear of avalanche is real now.  So I'll take my transponder with me when I head out in the morning.  Sorry you won't be making first tracks with me.  I'll be thinking of you all!




Whatever you were smoking last night, can I have some?????


----------



## JD (Sep 14, 2008)

Somewhere near you there are a bunch of paddlers jumping up and down as if it just snowed a foot and a half.  You should go check out some creeks near you.....


----------

